# Knife laws by Country



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Recently discovered Portuguese laws on knives to be stricter than the UK.

'If the blade is under 10 cm long, it's legal. Balisongs, auto-openers and throwing knives are considered illegal and you can't have them at all, not even for collection.'

Not sure for EDC the assumption is the knife in question is a non-locking folder (or includes locking and fixed blades).

Also even for 'legal carry' knives you have to be able to justify use. As the assumption is it could still be a weapon. Some advice was to carry knives in a bag vs pockets, as this is seen as more acceptable.

With regards to self defence - knives are forbidden in use - and could result in legal trouble.

Hoping Q will trow some wisdom in on this one...


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

So I guess if you are packing a Letter Opener then you'd better have a letter on you!? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Here in Canada balisongs and switchblades are illegal, but other then that your pretty much good. You can carry a folding or fixed blade of any length. If I remember right....here on the island anything over 3” blade length cannot be concealed. So basically a belt knife must be visible.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah pretty much. Apparently a sharpened stick can be considered a dangerous weapon...

Ironically there are knife carry laws for self defence in South Africa - but gun carry is legal. May people still do regardless...


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I think it varies by state here in the USA. I do know that when I worked on a Federal installation, any blade over 3 inches was prohibited, didn't matter if it was fixed or folding, pocket or belt carry. When I worked there I EDC'ed a folding pocket knife with a 2.9 inch blade. Things might be more strict now, and I'm sure the regulations also vary by installation.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Regarding Portuguese knife laws...


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Agreed


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

mattwalt said:


> Agreed


LOL!!!!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Here in Switzerland, the following applies:

"Under the Swiss Weapons Act , knives are banned if the blade can be extended with an automatic mechanism using one hand. The following are also banned:


Butterfly knives
Folding knives
Daggers with symmetrical blades
Throwing knives"

It is therefore legal to walk around with a dagger with an asymmetric blade, as it is not considered as a weapon. However, it is considered as a "dangerous object", and may be confiscated by the police if you do not have a good reason to have it on you i.e. take it along on a hike, (to the woods while looking for naturals!) but maybe not to town.

Carrying a Swiss army knife everywhere is legal in Switzerland, no restrictions apply.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I didn't really spend any time thinking about knife laws until one of our granddaughters who goes to school in Chicago was visiting and asked me to help her make a sheath knife. She did a great job and turned out a nice 5" fixed blade with an elk antler handle, I know she couldn't walk around the Windy City with that knife and so I did a little research and found out that anything over 2" was illegal. One of the knife manufacturers, Kershaw perhaps, even makes a folder called "the Chicago". Here in Colorado I don't really worry about knife laws. Of course I am 81, don't carry a switch blade and only carry a belt knife when I am camping, fishing or hunting. I have carried my Swiss Army Officers knife around the world......in retrospect I may have been in violation of local laws, eh?

GP


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

In an age where a kiss, a hug and a sneeze are illegal...what does one say about knives??


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Quercusuber said:


> In an age where a kiss, a hug and a sneeze are illegal...what does one say about knives??


I heard a rumour that all of the knife companies in the world are owned by the Johnson & Johnson Medical Supply Division.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## greenwart (Apr 24, 2020)

I learned about European knife laws traveling to Scotland. When your cruise ship docks they never screen you leaving the ship, but getting back the post authority sometimes performs the screening. When i emptied my pockets which included a 4" swiss army knife they crapped their pants. I carry it because it has a wine screw if we picnic on shore and to cut up cheese. They said I could be arrested and go to jail. It was hard to keep a straight face and not laugh coming from Texas. They are your laws and I will respect them, but they do say a lot about your government and lawmakers perspective of the individual. That knife and many like it are used thousands of times to cut cheese and open wine bottles but the one incident where it is used as a weapon punishes society with unrealistic and virtually unenforceable laws.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

A standard 90mm SAK is perfectly fine (not sure about Scotland as they may have different laws to the UK)...

Basically blades in the UK for EDC have to be non-locking folders with a blade length under 3". Its a pity really as knives like Opinel's are illegal carry due to their locking blades...

I do find it strange that within like 2 generations people have gone from a knife being expected 'gentleman's' carry to being essentially outlawed. With exception some rural communities where they are needed regularly day to day. I remember my Grandad always had a small folder on him. He would show me how to make things using them. Which I have shown to my kids with their absolute amazement. I inherited 2 of them - both jave blades so worn down over the years they look like awls... But are special non the less.

In Tudor times a knife and spoon were expected EDC items everyone carried.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> > In an age where a kiss, a hug and a sneeze are illegal...what does one say about knives??
> ...


Would not surprise me


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

greenwart said:


> I learned about European knife laws traveling to Scotland. When your cruise ship docks they never screen you leaving the ship, but getting back the post authority sometimes performs the screening. When i emptied my pockets which included a 4" swiss army knife they crapped their pants. I carry it because it has a wine screw if we picnic on shore and to cut up cheese. They said I could be arrested and go to jail. It was hard to keep a straight face and not laugh coming from Texas. They are your laws and I will respect them, but they do say a lot about your government and lawmakers perspective of the individual. That knife and many like it are used thousands of times to cut cheese and open wine bottles but the one incident where it is used as a weapon punishes society with unrealistic and virtually unenforceable laws.


What a laugh indeed  

What a snowflake world we are creating. Next thing they gonna do is to ban hands, because you can strangle and punch with them...

The fact that you also can create art with your hands or save someone doesn't matter.

Important thing is to maintain an obedient and aseptic society.

Same thing about pocket knives. In the 80's, every man here would carry a small pocket knife. Whether to carve something, to use as a handy tool or to cut cheese, bread and sausages with it. People weren't paranoid with knife violence back then. If you have to hurt someone seriously, you don't even need almost no implements. It's almost ludicrous that SAK knives are regarded as "weapons" in some places.


----------



## meltonactual (Dec 16, 2019)

North Carolina USA:

You can carry pretty much anything in "open carry" style. So switchblades, butterfly knives, dirks, daggers, machetes, and even swords can be carried in an open and obvious manner.

As for concealed carry, all the above stuff is prohibited. You can carry pocket knives. The wording of the law is pretty accommodating. A pocket knife is any knife that folds blade into handle so that the cutting edge of the blade is completely covered by the handle when folded. 
So, the largest folders on the market are still considered pocket knives.

Any knife that is "automatic" like a switchblade or an out the front spring loader is considered a concealed weapon when pocketed, but can be carried openly in a belt pouch. The same for balisong "butterfly" knives, pocket - no, open carry- yes. Assisted folders are still considered pocket knives. They don't have a trigger button.

Also, sling shots are considered concealed weapons when pocket carried. I've never seen anyone get in trouble as slingshots are usually regarded as toys, but occasionally a well informed officer will let someone (sling folk) know about it as a warning for the future so they don't get in trouble for carrying a small frame or a pfs in their pocket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Where do "they" draw the line between tools and weapons. Can I carry a 6" knife in my picnic basket, used to cut a watermelon? How about a hook blade linoleum knife? A fillet knife?

Can I carry a hand axe if I say it's a tool?

Can I keep a Bowie knife in my car.....like I can keep a butcher knife in my kitchen at home?

Here in the western US people don't seem to be overly concerned about knives, with the possible exception of folks in larger cities.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I know in the Uk its firstly up to the cop who catches you with an 'offensive' weapon to decide if you can give them enough proof that its going to be used as a tool. Or being transported to and from a place where it will be used. Failing that its then up to a court to decide. Knives recently purchased (with a receipt) may be transported from the shop, and builders may carry knives to be used as tools to and from work.

I'd suspect that if you had a 6" watermelon knife in a picnic basket you'd probably be OK - but if it were in your pocket not so much...

I've heard of a few cases where people who practice fencing gave up on the sport just as a result of being harassed by cops. Even though proof was given (club membership) and swords were transported correctly covered.

Its apparently permissible to carry certain knives for religious ceremonies etc.

Oddly bushcraft knives are an odd case... But again its down to enough proof you're carrying to be used or returning home.


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

Whenever I travel to another country I always check the local law on two things; bladed items and drugs (the medicinal kind not recreational).

It's saved my rectum from invasive examination on at least one occasion on a trip to Saudi. It doesn't cease to surprise me what the laws of other countries are.

Every country takes it's own approach to the carrying of knives in public and if you look you can find contradiction and absurdity in all approaches.

In my urban setting a 3-inch non-locking blade is all I need or would want, so I'm happy with it. There ain't many Buffalo in Surrey after all.


----------



## greenwart (Apr 24, 2020)

I think if in Great Britain I would just carry a cricket bat. You could do some damage with that.


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

Got one under the bed for intruders. Duncan Fearnley No.5. 'bout all that's needed.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Griffo said:


> Got one under the bed for intruders. Duncan Fearnley No.5. 'bout all that's needed.


My Pops used to say that if you had the moxy to take somebody apart with a bat then they probably deserved it! 
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

I don't know what having the moxy means Mo (apart from too much alliteration in one sentence) but I can probably figure it out. That is certainly a mean looking stick.

Our clubs are shorter and flatter. Less room needed to swing and who knows more thwack!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Grandpa Pete said:


> I didn't really spend any time thinking about knife laws until one of our granddaughters who goes to school in Chicago was visiting and asked me to help her make a sheath knife. She did a great job and turned out a nice 5" fixed blade with an elk antler handle, I know she couldn't walk around the Windy City with that knife and so I did a little research and found out that anything over 2" was illegal. One of the knife manufacturers, Kershaw perhaps, even makes a folder called "the Chicago". Here in Colorado I don't really worry about knife laws. Of course I am 81, don't carry a switch blade and only carry a belt knife when I am camping, fishing or hunting. I have carried my Swiss Army Officers knife around the world......in retrospect I may have been in violation of local laws, eh?
> 
> GP


Spyderco makes a Chicago blade. Nice little knife. https://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=670 It's similar to the Spyderco Dragonfly which is one of my favourite edc blades. Small, non-threatening and does everything I need.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> > In an age where a kiss, a hug and a sneeze are illegal...what does one say about knives??
> ...


You ARE aware that Johnson & Johnson started from scratch?????

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Samurai Samoht said:


> Grandpa Pete said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't really spend any time thinking about knife laws until one of our granddaughters who goes to school in Chicago was visiting and asked me to help her make a sheath knife. She did a great job and turned out a nice 5" fixed blade with an elk antler handle, I know she couldn't walk around the Windy City with that knife and so I did a little research and found out that anything over 2" was illegal. One of the knife manufacturers, Kershaw perhaps, even makes a folder called "the Chicago". Here in Colorado I don't really worry about knife laws. Of course I am 81, don't carry a switch blade and only carry a belt knife when I am camping, fishing or hunting. I have carried my Swiss Army Officers knife around the world......in retrospect I may have been in violation of local laws, eh?
> ...


My EDC has always been a Spyderco Endura - absolutely love it!

THWACK!

...although I do have a dozen "Mora" brand knives ...


----------



## speedgoat (Jun 22, 2019)

Im Wyo we dont need no stinking knife laws


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

In my area you can have a bat, but you better have the glove and ball to go with it.....

Also I see a lot of guys wearing neat little fixed bladed neck knives, they don't realize that it is a big no no because it is a fixed blade. No concealing a fixed blade, no matter how small, in NC.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Not just country. In the USA, it varies by state and sometimes even city in the same state. I just carry my pocket knife everywhere. Most police will not do anything but give you a gentle warning. They only get jerkish about it when you are causing trouble. One of those things where if you are causing trouble they "throw the book" at you. Obviously you cannot enter a jail or courthouse with any form of weapon.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

...as for attacking me in my house. I have things hidden all over the place that you do not want to experience. None use any form of exploding powder.


----------

